# Best multi vitamin



## OurZeus (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi. I have a sick greek and we always use rep cal multi vitamin powder. My vet suggested before exor terra multi vitamin powder. My greek would not eat the food when it was on there. I know either the multi vitamin or calcium of that brand has a strong fish smell. I don't think he liked that. We want to be giving him the best possible care we can to get him better. 
If there a better one or as long as I use it correctly I am doing best for my tort? 
Thank you


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 13, 2015)

I use Repashy. It seems to taste better to my tortoises. 
With the white powder just use a tiny bit or get some Mazuri. Wet it and mix in some of your supplement.


----------



## OurZeus (Nov 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I use Repashy. It seems to taste better to my tortoises.
> With the white powder just use a tiny bit or get some Mazuri. Wet it and mix in some of your supplement.



Thank you. We do have Mazuri and we do feed him that.


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2015)

Many times people use too much of the vitamin powder or they use it too often.

All you need is a tiny pinch once a week.

Your tortoises dietary needs should be met primarily with good tortoise foods. The vitamin is just a little supplement to make sure there are not any small nutrient deficiencies.

Why is your tortoise sick? What symptoms? Often this is due to some environmental parameter being off. Usually heat. What are your four temps? Warm side, cool side basking area and over night low? What heating and lighting equipment are you using to achieve those temps? Any UV? Coil type cfl bulb?


----------



## OurZeus (Nov 13, 2015)

Tom said:


> Many times people use too much of the vitamin powder or they use it too often.
> 
> All you need is a tiny pinch once a week.
> 
> ...



Only a pinch once a week? Our vet said it needs to be on his food everytime we give him food. We put calcium powder also. 
He had swelling around his neck. Vet said upper respiratory infection was causing the swelling. We did two rounds of baytril and 30 days rest. On the rest period the swelling got worse. Blood was taken and showed liver failure. Vet is not sure what is causing the liver failure. 
Temperature in tank is around 85-90. Sorry I don't know the other temperatures. We just bought a red heat light for night time. Someone said while on medicine to make sure he is warm to help the medicine. Yes we have uv light. That was just changed couple months ago. The uv light is a CFL bulb. We have to get a new temptress gauge to make sure his area is good temperature


----------



## OurZeus (Nov 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I use Repashy. It seems to taste better to my tortoises.
> With the white powder just use a tiny bit or get some Mazuri. Wet it and mix in some of your supplement.



Which one to do get? From Repashy? I see there are 3 different ones.


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2015)

OurZeus said:


> Only a pinch once a week? Our vet said it needs to be on his food everytime we give him food. We put calcium powder also.
> He had swelling around his neck. Vet said upper respiratory infection was causing the swelling. We did two rounds of baytril and 30 days rest. On the rest period the swelling got worse. Blood was taken and showed liver failure. Vet is not sure what is causing the liver failure.
> Temperature in tank is around 85-90. Sorry I don't know the other temperatures. We just bought a red heat light for night time. Someone said while on medicine to make sure he is warm to help the medicine. Yes we have uv light. That was just changed couple months ago. The uv light is a CFL bulb. We have to get a new temptress gauge to make sure his area is good temperature



The following is not intended to be hurtful. It is intended to HELP you fix the problem.

You are making every mistake there is, and your vet is treating the symptoms of your mistakes instead of addressing the problems and causes of the symptoms. I'm sorry to tell you, but it looks like you have stumbled onto one of the many vets who does not understand tortoise husbandry. There are good ones out there, but you have to find them.

Lets hit these in order:
1. Hypervitaminosis is NOT going to help any tortoise and that is what daily vitamins will get you. Also, calcium interferes with the absorption of other important nutrients and trace elements, so daily calcium will cause deficiencies of these other important things. These products can also dissuade some tortoises from wanting to eat, so they further reduce caloric and nutrient intake at a time when its needed most.
2. Reptiles are dependent upon external heat. Without it they can't function. You need a remote probed thermometer so you can check all the temps in your tortoise's enclosure and make adjustments where needed.
3. Red bulbs are not good. Tortoises see color and light better than we do. Can you imagine if your whole world was red all day and night every day and night. Its not good. It messes with their heads. Use a ceramic heating element set on a thermostat for night heat and ambient temp maintenance. Warmth is good. Red bulbs are just not the best way to achieve warmth.
4. The cfl bulbs can burn their eyes, and they are not an effective UV source anyway, so they should not be used. Use a mercury vapor bulb or a long tube type florescent bulb for UV. Or use the sun, if your climate will allow it.

I typed this up for russian tortoises, but the care is essentially the same for most Testudo species:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

This one should also offer some insight and help too:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Please keep coming back with questions. Don't be discouraged. I know conflicting advice can be frustrating, but more questions will lead you to a better understanding and in the long run, understanding these concepts is what will help you take better care of your tortoise.


----------



## OurZeus (Nov 13, 2015)

Tom said:


> The following is not intended to be hurtful. It is intended to HELP you fix the problem.
> 
> You are making every mistake there is, and your vet is treating the symptoms of your mistakes instead of addressing the problems and causes of the symptoms. I'm sorry to tell you, but it looks like you have stumbled onto one of the many vets who does not understand tortoise husbandry. There are good ones out there, but you have to find them.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I appreciate your time. We do have a power sun heat and uv bulb. Is that OK to use a 2-1 or get separate. Which uv are really best. Any brands you like or certain bulbs? Looks like we will be going to the store. Any stores your prefer over others or any online stores that you use? We use coconut fiber bedding. Please tell me that is at least ok and I am doing something hopefully right.


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2015)

OurZeus said:


> Thank you. I appreciate your time. We do have a power sun heat and uv bulb. Is that OK to use a 2-1 or get separate. Which uv are really best. Any brands you like or certain bulbs? Looks like we will be going to the store. Any stores your prefer over others or any online stores that you use? We use coconut fiber bedding. Please tell me that is at least ok and I am doing something hopefully right.



Powersun bulbs are great, but it looks like the more recently made ones drop off on their UV output within a few months. My preferred method of providing UV lately is to use an Arcadia 12% HO tube. These and the fixtures to run them can be found here http://www.lightyourreptiles.com Good guy with good customer service. He will help you with any questions too. In addition to the UV bulb, I use a regular 65 watt flood bulb from the hardware store for heat and basking. I get the temperature under the bulb correct by raising or lowering the fixture as needed.

Coco fiber is my first choice for smaller Testudo. I usually switch to orchid bark when they get bigger. Either substrate is good and safe for any age Testudo species. So YES! You got that one perfect!!! 

I wish there were a simple way to just install decades of experience into someone else's brain, but as of now, there isn't. All these things just take time and experience to learn. Us old-timers had to learn the hard way through trial and error. I wish there were forums like this one back in the 80's...


----------



## OurZeus (Nov 13, 2015)

Tom said:


> Powersun bulbs are great, but it looks like the more recently made ones drop off on their UV output within a few months. My preferred method of providing UV lately is to use an Arcadia 12% HO tube. These and the fixtures to run them can be found here http://www.lightyourreptiles.com Good guy with good customer service. He will help you with any questions too. In addition to the UV bulb, I use a regular 65 watt flood bulb from the hardware store for heat and basking. I get the temperature under the bulb correct by raising or lowering the fixture as needed.
> 
> Coco fiber is my first choice for smaller Testudo. I usually switch to orchid bark when they get bigger. Either substrate is good and safe for any age Testudo species. So YES! You got that one perfect!!!
> 
> I wish there were a simple way to just install decades of experience into someone else's brain, but as of now, there isn't. All these things just take time and experience to learn. Us old-timers had to learn the hard way through trial and error. I wish there were forums like this one back in the 80's...



If I don't have the room for the tube bulb what is your next best option?


----------



## OurZeus (Nov 13, 2015)

Tom said:


> Powersun bulbs are great, but it looks like the more recently made ones drop off on their UV output within a few months. My preferred method of providing UV lately is to use an Arcadia 12% HO tube. These and the fixtures to run them can be found here http://www.lightyourreptiles.com Good guy with good customer service. He will help you with any questions too. In addition to the UV bulb, I use a regular 65 watt flood bulb from the hardware store for heat and basking. I get the temperature under the bulb correct by raising or lowering the fixture as needed.
> 
> Coco fiber is my first choice for smaller Testudo. I usually switch to orchid bark when they get bigger. Either substrate is good and safe for any age Testudo species. So YES! You got that one perfect!!!
> 
> I wish there were a simple way to just install decades of experience into someone else's brain, but as of now, there isn't. All these things just take time and experience to learn. Us old-timers had to learn the hard way through trial and error. I wish there were forums like this one back in the 80's...


You actually just use a regular flood light for basking? No special basking light that they sell at the pet store? Sorry. This one floors me lol. Just making sure I am understanding everything and making my list for shopping. 
Yay! Did something right with the bedding. Thank god.


----------



## Blakem (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah. A flood bulb is great for basking. I used that when my sulcata was in a terrarium, I just made sure to bring him outside for some sun. I also used a ceramic heat emitter to keep my tank nice and toasty. It was almost a completely closed top so the heat stayed in.


----------



## OurZeus (Nov 13, 2015)

Blake m said:


> Yeah. A flood bulb is great for basking. I used that when my sulcata was in a terrarium, I just made sure to bring him outside for some sun. I also used a ceramic heat emitter to keep my tank nice and toasty. It was almost a completely closed top so the heat stayed in.



OK. So I need the flood light, ceramic light and uva/b light right? Or I can do with the flood light and uv light? 
Now at night what so you use? Anything to keep them warm or allow them to cool because most light they would be cool at night in their natural environment


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2015)

To get back to your original question:

I use liquid bird vitamins, any brand. I soak the tortoise daily, but once a week I add a few drops of the vitamins to the soaking water. I put a small pinch of calcium powder on the food twice a week and I mix it up so there isn't a glob of powder anywhere on the food.

For heat and lights I use a Mercury Vapor Bulb (UVB plus heat):




...and for night time heat I use a CHE (ceramic heat emitter):




If you need any more heat than that (because your habitat is big and the MVB doesn't cover the whole habitat), then you can just use regular 100 watt incandescent bulbs. Here's a picture of a 4' long indoor habitat with a MVB in the middle and a CHE on either end:


----------



## OurZeus (Nov 13, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> To get back to your original question:
> 
> I use liquid bird vitamins, any brand. I soak the tortoise daily, but once a week I add a few drops of the vitamins to the soaking water. I put a small pinch of calcium powder on the food twice a week and I mix it up so there isn't a glob of powder anywhere on the food.
> 
> ...



Thank you. Looks like we will be going to grab those. And maybe the flood light too. Zeus cage is 4ft by 2ft. You have a nice set up. Thank you


----------



## OurZeus (Nov 13, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> To get back to your original question:
> 
> I use liquid bird vitamins, any brand. I soak the tortoise daily, but once a week I add a few drops of the vitamins to the soaking water. I put a small pinch of calcium powder on the food twice a week and I mix it up so there isn't a glob of powder anywhere on the food.
> 
> ...



We also use the ceramic plates for plants as water dish. We have a 10 Inc one and then I have a smaller one. Just in case he goes to the bathroom in the bugger one he can drink water from the smaller one. That is changed daily or couple times during the day if needed if we are home. 
Husband is going to go to the store today to grab those bulbs. We appreciate it so much. We will see if we need the flood light.


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2015)

OurZeus said:


> You actually just use a regular flood light for basking? No special basking light that they sell at the pet store? Sorry. This one floors me lol. Just making sure I am understanding everything and making my list for shopping.
> Yay! Did something right with the bedding. Thank god.



Read those links above. It explains the lighting options well.

There are few things that you'll need at the pet store. Most of your stuff will be found at the hardware store.


----------



## OurZeus (Nov 13, 2015)

Tom said:


> Read those links above. It explains the lighting options well.
> 
> There are few things that you'll need at the pet store. Most of your stuff will be found at the hardware store.


Thank you very much. We are changing the lighting today. We do use the tortoisesupply and got dandelion leaves and the flower mixture. He has had that to eat.


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 13, 2015)

OurZeus said:


> Thank you. Looks like we will be going to grab those. And maybe the flood light too. Zeus cage is 4ft by 2ft. You have a nice set up. Thank you


If you use the Powersun mvb as shown by Yvonne you will get light, heat and uvb in one bulb, so with that and the CHE and thermostat you may not need the flood light.


----------



## OurZeus (Nov 13, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> If you use the Powersun mvb as shown by Yvonne you will get light, heat and uvb in one bulb, so with that and the CHE and thermostat you may not need the flood light.


Thank you. Yes husband is going to grab the Powersun bulb and CHE first. We will try them. If we see if he needs more and then get the flood. 
Any recommendations for a temperature gauge?


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 13, 2015)

OurZeus said:


> Thank you. Yes husband is going to grab the Powersun bulb and CHE first. We will try them. If we see if he needs more and then get the flood.
> Any recommendations for a temperature gauge?


I bought a digital temp gun from Amazon ideal for spot checking areas without having to try to read the little dials, there are some good digital temp and humidity gauges with probes that I'm sure I have read that people in the US have bought quite cheaply at places like Walmart, Home Depot or Lowes etc


----------



## OurZeus (Nov 13, 2015)

Husband got a new lamp, new heat uv bulb, the CHE and digital thermometer. Looks like Zeus walked around a little bit today. Walking around is good


----------

